# disco c como extraible



## jerryoli (Abr 7, 2008)

Hola 
  una consulta breve , al insertar un pendrive o mp3 aparece un pequeño icono que señala que uno inserto un dispositivo USB , mi pregunta es pq me aparece este mismo icono si no tengo ningun pendrive ni mp3 insertado y el disco q me reconoce como usb es el mismo disco C 
por lo que lo encuentro raro ...
 al insertar un mp3 me aparece un arbol mas grande de lo normal comenzando con el disco C , luego el pendrive ,etc
 bueno espero me hayan entendido 
gracias por us ayuda
jerry


----------



## Diego# (Abr 7, 2008)

holas
 si tu sistema operativo esta instalado en el disco c; creo q tienes un problema...
a un conocido la pasa algo parecido pero cn otro nombre  y esto no influyen en el correcto funcionamiento del sistema


----------



## jerryoli (Abr 8, 2008)

Asi es mi disco duro esta en disco C
 lo q no se es pq paso esto?


----------



## todobn (May 16, 2008)

Eso pasa cuando el disco duro en el que está instalado Windows es del tipo SATA. A mi me pasa lo mismo, por que los HDD de SATA son compatibles con una función llamada "Conexion en Caliente (Hot Plug)", lo cual permite desconectar un disco duro, como si fuera una memoria USB, mientras que el sistema operativo no esté instalado en ese disco duro.


----------

